# The Flesh Storm



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahoy, mateys! :victory:

A handfull of days ago, I recieved a highly anticipated package from Games Workshop, containing what will eventually become the core of my new Chaos army, the Flesh Storm. With it, I hope to bring some innovation onto the field, and create a Khorne army that sets itself apart, if so just a little. I am currently working on some fics describing their backstory, but to sum it up, it is this:

A group of lost Space Wolves have dwellt in the Warp for ages, and have been driven insane and bestial from the horrors they've encountered. Khorne likes this a lot, and assings them with the task of summoning forth his Millenial Daemon, which is the price they have to pay for their liberation. On the way (I haven't figured out exactly how), they meet a tribe of Khornate Orks who joins them in their casue to seek glory for the Blood God.

Here's what the package contained:

- One Space Wolf runepriest
- One Ork Warboss, minus head and one arm
- a box of Chaos Marines
- A box of Ork boyz
- Space Wolves sprue
- Khorne Berzerker sprue
- Chaos marrauder sprue
- Chaos Lord backpack
- Grimgor Irhonhide's head

These parts will be assembled into:

- One Ork Warboss with power klaw - counts as a Chaos lord with power fist
- One Chaos lord with power weapon and plasma pistol
- A squad of 10 Chaos marines (these will play the "grey hunters" role in the Space Wolf organization model)
- A squad of 6 Chaos marines (will have the role of grey slayers)
- 8 Ork boyz - counts as Khrone berzerkers.

As of now, I have assembled and painted a handfull of them, and I reckon that this will keep mu busy for quite a while. Anywyas, here are the first four of them:



As you can see, the paint scheme is mased upon that of the Space Wolves, but with a little darker armour, and Khornate red and brass on the shoulder pads, backpack and trim. The two Marines to the left don't look that good, porbably because I experimented with inking the armour, which turned out quite messy looking. 

The models themselves are made up by a random but balanced mix of parts from the above mentioned sprues, to give it a distinct Space Wolves look, but with a proper Chaos and Khornate feel to it. Roughly half of all the models will be helmless, and many of them will have some long hair sculpted on them, as the original short hair looks neighter wolfy nor chaosy.

More pics and info will keep coming as I progress. I'm eagerly awaiting your responses. :grin:

- Peace out, DeusMortemEst :victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the squad you have done already, very 13th company.
Looking forward to seeing how you go about Khornite Boyz, should be very interesting.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

They do look very cool. How do you plan to do the bases?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Odd double post issue, thanks to Jez's 500server issues... lol.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> They do look very cool. How do you plan to do the bases?


Thanks a lot. ^^

Well, I won't really do much with the bases on this army. It's just moddeling sand with a few random bits in them, painted scorched brown and drybrushed snakebite leather... But I'll probably add a good bunch of skulls and blood pools to the Khornate Orks - however, the marines are a little too civilized for that kind of things.


----------



## TH3F4LL3NT3MPL4R (Jan 6, 2008)

Khornie orks??? oh boy I can not wait to see those bad boyz (no pun intended)


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

love them it looks dark even with the shading great work


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

*Aslak Ravenheart*

Ok, so I have been away for a few days, and haven't been able to post anything new before now. The painting process is going quite good, I can paint one model a day with ease, and I guess that my current bits will be enough to keep me busy for quite a while. Anyways, I thought that this model, my first proper green stuff conversion in the army deserves to have some pics of him posted here.

I bring to you, packmaster of the grey hunters, Aslak Ravenheart:





Aslak is a stealth hunter and sharpshooter of the uttermost renown and excellence amongst Ulvgrim's lost bretheren, and I wanted to represent this with a sleek stealth cloak and hood, as well as a twin-linked bolter. I used Darkmesiah's guides for both, and although my sculpting skills have quite a lot of improvement potential, I'm quite content with it all.

What do you guys think?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nicely converted.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Really cool maybe you could do another version of him kneeling down about to take a shot that would also be awesome.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Good idea, but I'm afraid it's too late. Aslak is allready painted, and so is most of his squad. In addation, making him kneeling would be a little beyond my conversion skills. But apart from that, it's a good idea.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I wasn't saying change the one you've got, he's to cool. I was thinking mabe you could make a longfangs (heavy weapons) squad and use the devastator SM set as that has a cool set of kneeling legs and just make another Aslak so you have two.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

*Gutbag Skullsmasha*

Heidi ho again.

While I have been working on the marines (of whom I have soon finished 12/16), I have also been doing some conversion work on one of my Chaos lords. You may or may not know it, but he will be an ork. Yes, that's right, and ork, and a damn Chaosy one. He name is Gutbag Skullsmasha, and he is the warboss of the Bloodboyz tribe, a buch of orks who have a nasty habbit of worshipping Khorne. Here he is:



As you may be able to figure, his body and gun arm is from a standard warboss, while the power klaw (which will count as a power fist) is based ona nob arm from the new ork boyz kit. I wanted to give him a brutal and battle-hardened llook, and I found Grimgor Irohide's head to be perfect for this. The shoulder spikes and back banner originate from the Chaos marine sprue, while the cloak comes from the Chaos marauder box. However, I have no idea where the pile of skulls at his feet comes from...





As you may notice, I have added some armour in the shape of green stuff and plastic bitz on this power klaw arm. This is because the original arm was way too thin, so I thought I'd make it bigger with some plate 'n chain.

Ain't he a cutie? :biggrin:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Super awesome some nice work there.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Yay, thanks! I'm quite happy with it too. I spent bloody ages putting him together, and as I had no equipment for drilling, I had to glue the large metal bits together by applying green stuff between them and stuff... Now, I just have to spend another bloody ages painting it. I thing I'm gonna utilise two-layer highligting for the first time!

Also, look forward to the looted chimera cinversion I'll use as a rhino for the orks. It will be super bad ass, or I do at leat hope so.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dude these mini's rock. Love the fluff too


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

It's update time, folks! :victory:

I have recently finished a few thingies. First of all, I have completed Aslak's squad, and here's a pic of it:



I also finsihed the paint job on Gutbag Skullsmasha, and I must admit that I am quite impressed and amazed. This is the first time ever that I have take usage of ,two highlight layers, and with a result like this, you can bet your granny on that I'll do it again.

Pics:



Unfortnately, the lighting isn't good enough to properly see the different highlights and details very well, but it still gives you an idea. The red skin, bronze details and gore on his weapons, his armour and the ground makes him look really Khornate, huh?


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

nice one man


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow you work quick! Good job bud..., shows a lot of creativity in your conversions. Keep it upk:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Damned Fist said:


> Wow you work quick! Good job bud..., shows a lot of creativity in your conversions. Keep it upk:


Am I really that quick? I recieved the package three weeks ago, and I've painted thirteen models this far, including one character... Well, that may be a lot in your book, but that's probably because your painting and moddeling skills greatly surpasses mine, and that you therefore actually have enough to do to spend thrice the time on all your models.

But anyway, thanks a ton. It's allways great to recieve positive response. And as for the creativity - the case is really just so that I can't stand the idea that there may be another army out there that looks just like mine.

Just to everybody's information, I've barely started on my Orky Khorne berzerkers. Of the models that I currently posess, I have this to assemble and paint:

- 8 Orks
- The second Chaos lord
- 4 more Chaos marines
- The looted chimera/rhino trasport for the Orks.

... And apart from that, what's left to add to my whole army:

- 7 posessed (of which most will be Orks)
- 2 Oblitterators
- 2 Spawn
- Another rhino
- One defiler.

So yeah, I have quite some work before me...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet converting


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Am I really that quick? I recieved the package three weeks ago, and I've painted thirteen models this far, including one character... Well, that may be a lot in your book, but that's probably because your painting and moddeling skills greatly surpasses mine, and that you therefore actually have enough to do to spend thrice the time on all your models.


Yes you are that quick. Guys like Fist and myself are so anal that we just can't seem to spend less than a week or more on a single model at times lol. You have some skills here, keep up the progress.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you, thank you all. I really apreciate your positive response, it really keeps me motivated.

And yeah, I'll keep it up. But I'm just wondering, now that I have started on my Orks, if anyone here have got any good ideas on how I can chaosify them? I WILL add some extra armour in the shape of green stuff and cardboard, I WILL add some bits of flesh and skulls to the models, I WILL make their weapons and bases look blood-stained and gory, and I WILL give them all mark of Khorne tattoos. But in addition, do you have any ideas?


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

*Orky Khorne Berzerkers and second Chaos Lord*

Hey there, folks! It's been quite a while since I have posted anything on this thread, or on this board in general for that matter. Well, while I've been away, I have been working more on my army, and I am progressing at a slow and steady pace.

But anyways, I have just recently finished what most of you have seemed to be the most excited about - yes, it's the Khorne Berzerker Orks! Here they are, based on the new Ork Boyz, slightly modified and radically different in skin colour:



When building and painting these boyz, I had two things in mind. I wanted them to be Chaosy, and I wanted them to be Orky. Well, it's up to you to decide whether I've succeeded or not, but I really hope you like them.

Also, I have finished modeling my second Chaos Lord, the leader of the Blood Wolves, Master Ulvgrim Fouldblood himself.





As you may be able to see, he is pretty much a Space Wolf Runepriest with a backpack from a Chaos Lord and a new pistol from the Khorne Berzerkers sprue. I also trimmed his head, sulpted on some new hair and added this nice little chain to his back just to set him apart from all the other runepriest conversions out there.

What do you think?


----------

